# sad news



## goldenrose (May 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to report the passing of JeanLux's wife on Monday. He dropped me a quick PM to let me know about his absence from the forum & concerned about the bid(s) on plants. Our thoughts & prayers go out to JeanLux and his family.


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2012)

my condulences too you Jean,


----------



## nikv (May 2, 2012)

My condolences to Jean and his family on their loss.


----------



## Shiva (May 2, 2012)

So sorry to read this Jean-Lux. You have my sympathy.


----------



## fibre (May 2, 2012)

There are things that are of more importance than Orchids.
My sincere condolences, Jean.


----------



## Gcroz (May 2, 2012)

My condolences to you Jean.


----------



## Ruli (May 2, 2012)

My condolences to you Jean-Lux.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 2, 2012)

Indeed really sad news!
My condolences, Jean!


----------



## Clark (May 2, 2012)

Our condolences to Jean and family.
Christine and Clark


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 2, 2012)

Jean, I am so sorry to hear this news. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2012)

Our condolences to Jean and family....


----------



## emydura (May 2, 2012)

I'm really sad to hear about this Jean. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## eggshells (May 2, 2012)

My condolences and prayers are with you Jean. Take care.


----------



## paphreek (May 2, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family during this sad time.


----------



## Lanmark (May 2, 2012)

My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear, give him our condolences.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Condolences Jean.


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2012)

Although we sometimes joke about it, most of our orchid spouses are a big inspiration for our best growing. For someone as enthusiastic about orchids as Jean Lux I expect this will be tough. 

My sympathies Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2012)

May peace and prayer be with JeanLux.


----------



## Candace (May 2, 2012)

Oh no...so sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this news Jean. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear that! I give you my condolense to you and your family!

Paphman910


----------



## Stone (May 2, 2012)

I can only repeat what has been said. My thoughts are with you Jean.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry....my condolences to you and your family. We'll be there for you!


----------



## Scott Ware (May 2, 2012)

Jean, you have always been one of my favorite people in the entire orchid world. Your cheerful greetings and welcome messages to all the newcomers are always a big bright spot here on the forum. You are kind, respectful, polite and helpful whenever you post here - and you're also one heck of a good orchid grower!!

I think everyone here has already expressed how I feel, but I want you to know how sorry I am for your loss, and that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Very much looking forward to your return.


----------



## Hien (May 2, 2012)

My condolence to your family, we all share your loss.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2012)

Oh, Jean, I am so sorry -- what sad news. I join with all the others in offering my sincere thoughts and condolences to you and your family. And may good memories help you though this difficult time.


----------



## cnycharles (May 2, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about Jean's wife; we all are sorry to hear about your family and wish the best for all of you. We are all here for you as well. You have been a friend to us, and your friends are here for you. God Bless


----------



## paphioboy (May 3, 2012)

My condolences to your family, Jean...


----------



## John M (May 3, 2012)

This is indeed terrible news. I am so sorry Jean. I send you my best wishes and strength to get through this tragedy. We're all thinking of you and I hope that you can feel our support from across the miles.

Scott Ware says it all perfectly. Thank you Scott. I know that your words echo the sentiment of all here.



Scott Ware said:


> Jean, you have always been one of my favorite people in the entire orchid world. Your cheerful greetings and welcome messages to all the newcomers are always a big bright spot here on the forum. You are kind, respectful, polite and helpful whenever you post here - and you're also one heck of a good orchid grower!!
> 
> I think everyone here has already expressed how I feel, but I want you to know how sorry I am for your loss, and that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Very much looking forward to your return.


----------



## Marc (May 3, 2012)

Jean,

I was very shocked when I read this sad news yesterday and I was struggling to find the right words. I still can't find the words that I'm looking for and the knot that I felt in my stummach yesterday is still there.

I would like to offer my condolences to you, your family and your loved ones. My thoughts are with you.

Marc


----------



## quietaustralian (May 3, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> Jean, you have always been one of my favorite people in the entire orchid world. Your cheerful greetings and welcome messages to all the newcomers are always a big bright spot here on the forum. You are kind, respectful, polite and helpful whenever you post here - and you're also one heck of a good orchid grower!!
> 
> I think everyone here has already expressed how I feel, but I want you to know how sorry I am for your loss, and that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Very much looking forward to your return.



I couldn't have said it better myself. My condolences to you and your family.

Regards, Mick


----------



## bcostello (May 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2012)

Cher Jean Lux, C'est avec tristesse que j'ai appris la mort de ta femme. je suis avec toi dans ce moment difficile car je sais qu'avec ta sensibilité musicale, ça doit t'affecter beaucoup. Sache qu'elle sera toujours avec toi dans tes pensées et tout au long de ta vie, elle te fera signe. Le temps aussi enlèvera ta douleur. La plaisir de refaire de la musique avec toi. Sincèrement,


----------



## eOrchids (May 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family, Jean!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 3, 2012)

Jean, I am very sorry to hear of your wife's passing. May the love and support of those around you give you strength in this most difficult time. We are all thinking of you. 
Christine


----------



## Brabantia (May 3, 2012)

Sincères condoléances Jean. je n'ose à peine imaginer la peine que crée la perte d'un être aussi cher. La culture de tes orchidées adoucira quelque peu celle-ci.


----------



## Ray (May 4, 2012)

Sad news, indeed.

Our prayers are with her, you, and your entire family.


----------



## Ditto (May 4, 2012)

Jean, bon courage dans cette épreuve

Uri


----------



## JeanLux (May 5, 2012)

Thanks too all of you friends !!!!!!

My dear wife Triny passed away much too early: she would have been 63 yesterday .

You gave me a lot of comfort during these ... days !! I went through the threads of Slippertalk quite some times, esp. for changing my ideas, to have some distraction, without really reading the contents ....

Thanks again 

Merci beaucoup

Jean


----------



## chrismende (May 5, 2012)

Jean, I just read of your dear wife's passing. There is nothing I can say to relieve such pain other than to assure you that many of us feel your loss very deeply ourselves, whether we have met you in person or not. You are a radiant man, and that radiance will sustain you now. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Wendy (May 5, 2012)

I just saw this and wanted to say that I too am would like to offer condolences on the passing of your wife.


----------



## e-spice (May 7, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this JeanLux. My condolences.


----------



## Justin (May 7, 2012)

my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Gilda (May 21, 2012)

So sorry to just now be reading of the loss of your wife JeanLux. Please accept my condolences.


----------

